# Storing roasted garlic?



## Jurdoc (Feb 2, 2007)

i saw someone say "roasted garlic" in a thread lower down, i assume that is the same as baked garlic (i slather one bulb in olive oil/salt and pepper and bake it in glassware @350 for just over an hour) question. if refrigerated, how long will this keep?


----------



## Candocook (Feb 2, 2007)

Pretty much as long as you need it to. There isn't much there to use in one bulb.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2007)

I can't imagine keeping one roasted bulb of garlic longer than it takes to slather it over some nice bread or potatoes.  

And I would roast at least two bulbs to ensure complete coverage.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 2, 2007)

Jurdoc said:
			
		

> i saw someone say "roasted garlic" in a thread lower down, i assume that is the same as baked garlic (i slather one bulb in olive oil/salt and pepper and bake it in glassware @350 for just over an hour) question. if refrigerated, how long will this keep?



Keep?  Keep!  Never had that problem.

As mudbug said, slathered on bread, couldn't be nicer.  Well, actually, yes there are other nice things to do to roasted garlic.

In mashed potatoes.  Under the skin of chicken to be roasted - whole chicken or pieces.  A little in salad dressing, there are too many ways to count.

Garlic is so versatile and delicious, it's one of the reasons we have an electric garlic roaster.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 2, 2007)

Refrigerated, plain or with/in oil - about a week. If stored, without oil, in wine or vinegar - up to two months. 

If you want to research it further, it's in the USFDA codes somewhere - that's where I found this info a couple of years ago when I had a similar question.


----------



## cjs (Feb 3, 2007)

If you do want to have it on hand for times you don't have time to roast it fresh, I roast 5-6 heads of garlic in about 1/2 cup olive oil. When it's done, I separate the heads from the oil, squeese out the pulp of the garlic, then pkg. up both separately (the oil and the squeezed garlic) and freeze them. It takes nothing to 'fork' off whatever amt. of garlic you want and having garlic oil on hand always is such a treat.


----------

